# How can I stop lint from getting on my porch?



## tlarson (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi there, my gas dryer is vented in such a way that the lint spews out on the ground and sticks to the side of the house, right at my back door.  (yuck!) Moving the dryer or vent is not an option.  I'm thinking of affixing some kind of box or basket to the outside to catch the excess lint, but I don't want to take a chance on clogging up the line.

Ideas, anyone?

Thanks.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd check the lint screen on your dryer.  Other people don't have that problem, so maybe your lint screen has a hole in it.

If that isn't the problem, why not just put a plastic 5 gallon pail under the dryer exhaust vent.  At least plastic has the advantage that the lint won't stick to it, and so the pail can be cleaned of lint easily.


----------



## tlarson (Aug 19, 2010)

I didn't realize there were lint screens.  I will check that, and if it doesn't work, I'll fix up the appropriate size plastic container.  Thanks for taking time to respond.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 20, 2010)

On most household domestic dryers, the lint screen fits in a slot in the front panel of the dryer, immediately behind the dryer door:







In the above drawing, WE18X26 is simply the part number for the lint screen on a General Electric clothes dryer.

However, they can be located almost anywhere on the dryer:






Just phone up some appliance repair shops and ask someone where the lint screen on your make and model of dryer is located.

If there is a hole in it, you can buy a new lint screen at any place that sells parts for major appliances.


----------



## tlarson (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your help.  Really appreciate it!


----------



## Paul79UF (Dec 19, 2010)

Don't forget to clean your dryer's exhaust vent, tube and vent while you're at it.

It's a fire hazard to leave them gunked up with lots of lint.


----------



## GBR (Dec 20, 2010)

Would a bucket under a *gas* dryer exhaust be a good idea? You don't want to restrict the flow with any back pressure or concentrate the exhaust in a open-on-top container..... Hopefully just cleaning the lint screen will solve the problem.

Gary


----------



## tlarson (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for responding to my query.  In January I intend to pull the dryer out and make sure everything is clean, as it should be for safety.  I haven't needed the bucket, as taking care of the lint filter helped.  Thanks again, everyone, for your help!


----------

